# Best wax for Yellow Jacket



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

I was wondering what the best wax is for a yellow colored car. I have both Klasse and Tech Wax 2.0, but haven't used either. I've been using ICE and i really don't like it that much. Just wanted some input on what you guys think about waxes for lighter cars. Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i think to make any car look the best the key word is wax. products like ICE are not a wax product and others like it give a plastic look instead of the depth of a carnauba wax. i've had good results with Eagle 1 Nanowax and recently got some Adams Americana wax which seems to work nicely but is a lot more expensive. also to get the best results with any product you need to prep it. clay barring the car removes surface contaminants and then possibly use a swirl remover.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

theyellowjacket said:


> I was wondering what the best wax is for a yellow colored car. I have both Klasse and Tech Wax 2.0, but haven't used either. I've been using ICE and i really don't like it that much. Just wanted some input on what you guys think about waxes for lighter cars. Thanks


Are you talking about wax or polish? I use Maguire's products with good results.


----------



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

Well i was talking wax.....i want the protection but i also want to bring out the bright yellow color as much as i can....i was asking between klasse and tech wax 2.0, which is better?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

theyellowjacket said:


> I was wondering what the best wax is for a yellow colored car. I have both Klasse and Tech Wax 2.0, but haven't used either. I've been using ICE and i really don't like it that much. Just wanted some input on what you guys think about waxes for lighter cars. Thanks




Try Pinnacle Wax on a Yellow Jacket. Check out We Are Car Care -- Car Wax, Car Polish, Auto Detailing Supplies, Car Buffers & Car Accessories Store not only do they have a great selection of wax / polish . They also have tons of cleaning supplies and provide you with ON Line instuctions on the best ways to shine up your ride


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if it's just between those two and you already have them try them half and half on the hood. wash the hood first with Dawn to remove any old product and clay barring would still be a good idea


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

if you want depth, you need to use a good carnuba wax. polishes won't give you the same results

if you want to see some pics, look at some of the pics in the link in my sig. my car has never been buffed or polished. only waxed by hand using Mother's products


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have always seen the best results with Carnuba. Not the best protection, but shine and gloss are excellent!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Cobra126 said:


> I have always seen the best results with Carnuba. Not the best protection, but shine and gloss are excellent!


Yeah, Carnuba seems to give a much better shine but the protection is not very good. My car stays covered all the time and has never seen rain or snow so I use Carnuba mostly.

Actually, now that I think of it. My car has NEVER been washed, NEVER. Not by hand or by car wash and I purchased it new in January 2005. After every ride it will get cleaned with a Cali Duster and a few other things. Plus use a little Pinnicale spray detail. The cover goes back on within minutes of it's cleaning, plus I have two covers so if one is being washed, the other goes on the car.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I find myself constantly cleaning mine, you really have to work at it to get all that black cruddy film from the roads off too.


----------



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, ill post back on the results(which is better on the hood). And ill also pick up some of that pinnacle wax and give it a shot.


----------

